# USB HID Keyboard issue



## Tropod (Jan 13, 2008)

hi,
Searched but the closest I found wasn't quite the issue I'm having.

Firstly, some system specs;
ASUS P5E-VM motherboard (with updated bios)
Intel E6850
2GB Ram
430W PSU
Windows XP Pro SP2
*XSonic USB Multimedia Keyboard (brand new) <device I'm having issue with.
HID Keyboard device driver 5.1.2600.2180 (from WinXP SP2)

Description of problem:
USB Keyboard: This keyboard randomly stops working, there doesn't seem to be any consistency to it at all as to when/if it stops working (& so I can't even effectively reproduce the problem). And I have to unplug it & plug it back in (same or different port, doesn't matter) in order to get it working again.


I have tried searching the net & even manufacturer site for device driver and also a more update version of HID/USB driver, but to no avail. I'm ashamed to say it, but the keyboard did come with a floppy disk with (presumably) a driver, but somehow it had been misplaced/overwritten (I have no idea:4-dontkno ) before it got installed (was preoccupied putting other new hardware together) & it was the last one from where I bought it.

If anyone has a driver or any help/suggestions, would be great.
Any other info that may be needed, let us know & will be only to glad to post. Thanks!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://xsonic.net/\download.html



> 430W PSU


 this might be a little weak.
make sure there is only one keyboard listed in the device manager
make sure all usb entries are enabled in the bios
make sure plug and play is also enabled
run adware/malware/virus scans
other fixes might include installing a pci/usb card which are reasonably priced
does it work when you use the ps2 to usb adapter that is usually included with the keyboard?


----------

